# Registration mix up



## Penpens (Apr 5, 2021)

What is the process of DNA’ing my dog with AKC and she does NOT have the correct parents because I received the wrong registration papers? Breeder had two litters 4 days apart. I know both sires used on the 2 dams have their DNA listed with AKC. What about the dams?
What if anything does AKC do? How is it rectified?
Thanks


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This is easily rectified if your breeder is aware she gave you the wrong paperwork- she should be your first stop in getting the right ones. 
I'm not clear as to whether you just think this is the case, wrong papers, or you were notified of same. If you just think it is the case, and your breeder has not been helpful, AKC has a DNA department who would be useful and probably would first request DNA from your puppy, then if either of dads could be sire, they'd request from both dams. 
Most girls don't have DNA on AKC already unless they are imports, in which case they do. 
I have to say, though, that many breeders have two litters at a time and I dk any who do not ID their puppies as they are born so the likelihood of mixing them up is slim. Two litters aren't usually put together til weaning time, and I cannot imagine not being super careful about ID... nor can I imagine most breeders wouldn't be able to tell two litters apart. 
Just give AKC a call. 919-233-9767 and choose DNA option.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Penpens said:


> What is the process of DNA’ing my dog with AKC and she does NOT have the correct parents because I received the wrong registration papers? Breeder had two litters 4 days apart. I know both sires used on the 2 dams have their DNA listed with AKC. What about the dams?
> What if anything does AKC do? How is it rectified?
> Thanks


Contact the breeder and inform them you believe there was an error made. They should be able to clear it up with the AKC.


----------



## Penpens (Apr 5, 2021)

If I did do a DNA test through AKC and the breeder is notified, will she know who is questioning the papers? She will have to DNA her dams correct? Will she be given my name and contact info.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I would imagine she KNOWS your name and address- but yes, of course she will know which litter is involved. Why don't you just spill the story and maybe then we'd better be able to advise.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Why do you think there was a mix up? Why are you concerned about the breeder finding out who is questioning?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This might have more answers for you: DNA And The AKC – American Kennel Club 


> A dog owner may contact AKC for a DNA Test Kit which includes a swab that the owner uses to collect loose cells from inside the dog’s cheek. An AKC DNA Profile containing the dog’s registration information, genotype, and a unique DNA Profile number is issued for each dog sampled. This DNA Profile number will appear on subsequently issued Registration Certificates and Pedigrees.


----------

